# [EVDL] Planetary gearbox 17:1 Ratio speed reducer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

can a different ratio gearbox be used instead of an existing ice
transmission?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110113/ad8cf43c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Michael,
Many EV builders use alternative transmissions, I have in the past
suggested on the "DIY Electric Car forum"the use of a 4wd transfer case with
a series DC motor for higher RPM and more efficient operation at low speed
driving operation, they contain a 1::1 and 1::2 gearbox in a compact and
inexpensive package for rear wheel drive setups. Those ratios are limilar to
second and fourth gears in a four speed manual transmission. Also "EV Glide"
offers a Beautiful Solution built from a modified "Power Glide" (GM)
automatic to give low, high, reverse, and Park functions in a compact and
reliable unit. (They are on the Web.) A transmission change will usually
require a modification of the transmission mount but it can be done
reasonably. (I can not recommend "Idea Theft" but a local transmission
mechanic can propably copy the "EV Glide" setup because they give a clear
description of their modifications for a $1,000 lower cost...
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Director) *E.V.T.I. inc*.
*www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVAEducation Chapter
*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The "Stone Age" didn't end because they ran out of Stones;
It ended because they started using their Brains !
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On Thu, Jan 13, 2011 at 10:30 PM, Michael Clark


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > can a different ratio gearbox be used instead of an existing ice
> > transmission?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

AZD offers a gearbox/differential for front drive vehicles that mates to
their motors. Uses a f-r switch. The controller will drive an electronic
speedo.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Planetary-gearbox-17-1-Ratio-speed-reducer-tp3217133p3224397.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

